# Optimal Self Education Strategies



## Misterlazy (12 April 2011)

Hi all, im currently new to the forum, but have started learning about investing/trading for the past month or so (read a few books dabbled around on various broker sites and started trading on commsec). 

I have spent the last few years, working for myself, and have decided to venture off into investing and trading. Albeit i have progressed some, 

I seem to keep running into the same obstacles that we all face each and everyday.

Laziness (hence my nickname)
Procrastination
Easy loss of Focus
No real "testing" / feedback system to reward and hence create a constant daily desire to learn.
Distractions (we are afterall on the internet)

I am looking to optimise my time with regards to learning, and i believe self education is incredibly hard.

Without a proper feedback system or someone higher (employee) giving positive feedback on work well done etc, i find myself struggling even though i enjoy learning about the stock exchange. 

Since most of us are all self taught investors/traders here i thought i might start a thread that captures powerful advice to keep each one of us, pummeling forward each day, and strategies that help out with the lone wolf learning. There are many of you out there who have successfully self taught yourself many things if not investing/trading.

Thanks guys plz post your best advice with regards to what keeps u pushing each and every day.


----------

